# Uscito il singolo " I nani " di Richard Benson. Video



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2015)

Uscito il nuovo singolo " I NANI " di Richard Benson... 

POESIA PURA  

è ipnotico... I NANI I NANI I NANI

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2015)




----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2015)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] .... li avete vistiiiiiii .. i nani i nani i nani i nani


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2015)

Madonna che finaccia che ha fatto il Benzoni!

E' diventato la versione trash di Marilyn Manson


----------



## alcyppa (16 Aprile 2015)

Tutto geniale.

A partire dal riffone di chitarra iniziale che se dico essere fatto con un Metal Zone in diretta nell'input della scheda audio non credo di sbagliare molto, proseguendo per la baderia cool che utilizza in tutto 3 sample col panning tutto al centro e concludendo con l'assolo che potrebbe tranquillamente essere un estratto audio preso a caso dal suo vecchio video didattico.
Il tutto mixato e masterizzato da un 15enne nella sua cantina cool probabilmente utilizzando come monitor lo speaker di un cellulare.

Complimenti a Zampaglione che se avrà speso 20-30 euro per la produzione di tutto ciò è tanto.


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


>


ahahahahahah



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] .... li avete vistiiiiiii .. i nani i nani i nani i nani


oddio ahahaahahahaha



alcyppa ha scritto:


> Tutto geniale.
> 
> A partire dal riffone di chitarra iniziale che se dico essere fatto con un Metal Zone in diretta nell'input della scheda audio non credo di sbagliare molto, proseguendo per la baderia cool che utilizza in tutto 3 sample col panning tutto al centro e concludendo con l'assolo che potrebbe tranquillamente essere un estratto audio preso a caso dal suo vecchio video didattico.
> Il tutto mixato e masterizzato da un 15enne nella sua cantina cool probabilmente utilizzando come monitor lo speaker di un cellulare.
> ...


analisi perfetta ahahahahahah


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2015)

Lo sto facendo sentire a tutti ... Nani mania hahahaha


----------



## mandraghe (16 Aprile 2015)

E' talmente brutta e trash da risultare affascinante...

"Li aveeeeeeeeeeeete viiiiiiiiiiisti?, li aveeeeeeeeete viiiiiiiisti? sulle rive del fiume?" 

Un verso talmente complesso da risultare inspiegabile!


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E' talmente brutta e trash da risultare affascinante...
> 
> "Li aveeeeeeeeeeeete viiiiiiiiiiisti?, li aveeeeeeeeete viiiiiiiisti? sulle rive del fiume?"
> 
> Un verso talmente complesso da risultare inspiegabile!


è una di quelle cose che ti aprono la mente. Cioè un testo del genere non lo puoi pensare. Ha paura dei nani e ci ha scritto sopra una canzone. 
Li avete visti? sulle rive del fiume? (cit.)
Lo sbigottimento fa spazio all'ammirazione.


----------



## mr.wolf (16 Aprile 2015)

il testo è da brividi


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E' talmente brutta e trash da risultare affascinante...
> 
> "Li aveeeeeeeeeeeete viiiiiiiiiiisti?, li aveeeeeeeeete viiiiiiiisti? sulle rive del fiume?"
> 
> Un verso talmente complesso da risultare inspiegabile!



Esatto , fa taente schifo da risultare bella  ... L ho fatta ascoltare a mia madre ( cantante ) non vi dico il commento Hahaha.


----------



## admin (16 Aprile 2015)

Ma poi... perchè i nani sulle rive del fiume?!? Ahahahha


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma poi... perchè i nani sulle rive del fiume?!? Ahahahha



boh, forse perché secondo la leggenda Richard tentò il suicidio buttandosi nel Tevere, e il Tevere lo rifiutò. 

cmq pezzo trashissimo, benson ormai è questo, zampaglione invece pensavo avesse mantenuto un barlume di senno, invece no.


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> boh, forse perché secondo la leggenda Richard tentò il suicidio buttandosi nel Tevere, e il Tevere lo rifiutò.
> 
> cmq pezzo trashissimo, benson ormai è questo, zampaglione invece pensavo avesse mantenuto un barlume di senno, invece no.




Ahahahha si, è vero. Potrebbe essere!

A caccia di nani con il bastone infernale


----------



## mr.wolf (17 Aprile 2015)

certo che con Musica e Concerti non c'entra una mazza,sposterei il topic nella sezione Ufo, Alieni, Misteri e strane creature


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Aprile 2015)

il live in coppia con quella che dovrebbe essere la moglie è fantastico


----------

